# A couple of surprises..



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive had a couple of firsts recenlty cropping up in my rumpwhite litters. Here are my beautiful Champange Rumpwhite Does, Im hoping to keep them to develop the colour because I quite like them and maybe could use the pink eyed gene to make some doves or argente rumpwhites too.










Here's my first random satin rumpwhite baby which is going to be Daisys. Im not really up for taking on another variety just yet and am focusing more on colour in the rumpwhites but I might see what happens if I keep getting satin rumpwhites popping out. But hopefully Daisy will be able to use this satin doe and come up with something interesting.
The picture is a bit crappy but the white part is quite shiny and the contrast in colours shows it quite nicely, the satin has also made the chocolate much richer. Its quite pretty actually, I have been tenmpted to keep it but I would use it so theres not much point!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The champanges are actually a bit more yellowy than that in the flesh. I ve been reading on finnmouse about putting blue into champagnes for showing, its not a big deal with rumpwhites but its something I am able to do as I have a line of blues.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're beautiful ladies Ian, I do love champagnes :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Why on earth would you put blue into chams, you'd very quickly end up with PE lilac, though I'm not sure what this actually looks like. I guess the chams and the satin are all my fault, I get these in my rumpwhites too  I too do not keep the satins and gave away 4 of 6 chams I had, only to have just had another couple born... :roll: I really have to learn not to give into temptation when I get things popping up :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I might need to have another look at finnmouses genetics page but Im sure it said that the best champagnes are actually pink eyed lilacs. I think it said it brings extra depth to the colour. I think mine are a bit too yellowy to be a good champagne but really it doesnt matter with rumpwhites as the markings are the important things.

I love to get unexpected things popping up but I too need to be able to forget about them and concentrate on what I am meant to be doing rather than stretching myself too thin. Although I am going to do something with the pink eyed ones that come through.


----------

